# Challenge for Slingshot Sniper



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that awsome!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

but I'm up for the challenge stay tuned


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok Irfan I managed to get more than required within 40 seconds,you have to remember I'm old and frail and tire after 30+ seconds

But at least I tried god dam it at least I did that


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

